# mock scrape buck



## Killdee (Nov 2, 2004)

Heres an 8pt in on of my fake scraps,There was also a doe,a dog and several smaller bucks on this roll.
Killdee


----------



## gtaff (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice Buck.  I am thinking about doing a mock scrape this year.  Just for research purposes I would like to hunt that mock scape. : 
Seriously do you have any suggestions on making a scrape?


----------



## leo (Nov 2, 2004)

*That's real proof*

that it works kd  , nice looking pic  

leo


----------



## Killdee (Nov 2, 2004)

I just  found likely spots on old road beds and the edges of my food plots,used a limb and started scraping.I put all of them under a likely licking branch and used a reciept off another site for scrape juice and freshened them up.I put out about 14 on 2 tracs that I hunt and have had 4-5 of them worked.I have also noticed alot of new scrapes in some of the areas,some along side my scrapes.Here is another pic.


----------



## gtaff (Nov 3, 2004)

Man  you have some nice deer out there.  Where do you hunt?  I bought one of those drippers this year and gonna put it out soon.   I am not evening seeing any rubs around my house.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice buck Killdee. As I have said before I have also had success with mock scrapes. In fact, I watched a longhorn spike work a mock scrape that I had made on opening weekend of gun season this year. I have actually watched three different bucks check a mock scrape that I had made. I have never had one actually paw the ground but all three smelled the scrape and licked the branch and thrashed the branch with his head. I really get a kick out of knowing that I tricked him !!!!!!!!


----------



## Junebug (Nov 3, 2004)

*Now THAT, is neat!!*

I've tried mock scrapes before (with some success), but the combination of the game camera to see what visits is really a neat idea.  Thanks for sharing!

Junebug


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice bucks, Tony!  Looks like that second one is out well after daylight!


----------



## Killdee (Nov 3, 2004)

Here is another small 8 beside a scrape that was made after I put in a fake one the week before.The scrape is on the left and my lock on ladder is on the tree to the right.
killdee


----------

